# Finding the correct answer from distractors/wrong answers



## vesterholt (Oct 18, 2014)

I wanted to see if anyone who has taken the PE exam if they had any input on using incorrect answers to find the correct answer based on them being distractors based on common mistakes. For example, in 6MS book, on flow rate problems that require a conversion from minutes to hours or seconds, you can look for an answer that is another choice divided/multiplied by 60. Likewise with conversion from pressure per square foot to PSI, a factor of 144. Is this a viable strategy on the actual exam when faced with a guess or are the answers more "random" - that is, not derived from common mistakes?


----------



## Peele1 (Oct 20, 2014)

They may have those, and you may never figure out what is correct based on that. All of the answers may be multiples of something like 60.

They may ask what answer is "closest to" or the answer of "what is the smallest size of ____ that will work. One answer will be rounded down for closest to, and one upscaled to have the smallest size that will work (e.g. for a pipe, you can't have a diameter of 2.2854", but you can either round to 2.2" or get a 2.5" that will work, yes?

Trying to find the answer in the answers doesn't really work on the PE. Solving for the answer will get you the answer.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 20, 2014)

distractors are very common to re-enforce that you read and understand the problem they asked. I don't know that you could work backwards to solve the problem like that but be aware that they exist


----------



## Jonhnny123 (Oct 20, 2014)

Honestly the two best things you can do are:

1. Pay attention to the units.

2. Understand what they're asking for.


----------



## Mike M PE (Oct 22, 2014)

^^^This! Read the problem and know what they are asking you to solve. Nothing worst then spending 4 minutes on a problem and then realizing that you are solving foe some that they are NOT asking you for.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Oct 23, 2014)

Jonhnny123 said:


> Honestly the two best things you can do are:
> 
> 1. Pay attention to the units.
> 
> 2. Understand what they're asking for.




3. Pay attention to the units.


----------

